# 2nd Bde, 82nd Cdr Relieved



## RetPara (May 1, 2014)

Vague...  It will be interesting to see why....



> The commander of 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division has been relieved of command, officials announced Wednesday.
> 
> Col. Patrick Hynes was relieved of command by Maj. Gen. John Nicholson, the commanding general of the division.
> 
> ...


From Army Times


----------



## Centermass (May 1, 2014)

Good grief, another one? If you hadn't posted this article, I'd have never known that McAteer was still serving (Former 2nd Bde CMDR) and relinquished command of the BDE to Hynes.


----------



## DA SWO (May 1, 2014)

So an incompetent Cdr can survive, but getting drunk or dropping trou gets you fired.


----------



## RetPara (May 1, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Good grief, another one? If you hadn't posted this article, I'd have never known that McAteer was still serving (Former 2nd Bde CMDR) and relinquished command of the BDE to Hynes.



What circumstances did McAteer turn over command?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 1, 2014)

RetPara said:


> What circumstances did McAteer turn over command?



Must have been pretty good ones, he took over down at JRTC.


----------



## Muppet (May 1, 2014)

2nd. BDE is my old BDE. Of course, I left in 99 and I forget the Col's name but he was old with grey hair and could still run like a motherfucker...

F.M.


----------



## Centermass (May 1, 2014)

RetPara said:


> What circumstances did McAteer turn over command?



Normal Change of Command (As Marauder eluded to in his follow up post) who passed the torch to Hynes

Good man and a stellar officer.


----------



## Viper1 (May 1, 2014)

http://www.militarytimes.com/articl.../BCT-commander-82nd-relieved-single-incident-


----------

